# Pin Hole On Hitch Getting Bigger...any Ideas?



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

I am assuming the friction from the many towing miles has caused the pin hole on the hitch to get bigger.

Any one have this problem? Solutions?

Thanks in advance!
Rob


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Rob, what type of hitch is it?

ETA: Nevermind, I now know what you are talking about.

Our hitchpin lock has an extra 'tube' for lack of a better word, that keeps it from wobbling around in the hole.

What sort of pin are you using?

Lynne


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You may want to check that the pin lock size is the right size to start with. I bought one at Walmart, when I had my OB, and the dealer was nice enough to point out to me that it was the wrong size, and with time, it would wear the hole larger, by wobblng, with use. That's probably the case here.
Darlene


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Need photos or more details as it does not sound good. How many miles are we talking about??


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I would also check very closely the receiver were the ball fits in. you might have some other things wearing out. all the parts are inter-connected.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Most 2" receivers take a 5/8" pin. There are some sold that are 1/2" and need the sleeve over them 5/8" and to make them fit tight, as Lynn in MD said.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Just took a picture of the hitch hole on my Excursion... I'm assuming this is what you are seeing??










This is the side that has the angled side of the hitch pin. I'm assuming it is caused by the pin exerting force if it bounces around too much.
My excursion has 65K miles on it and quite a bit of towing miles.

BTW... I do use the 5/8" pin and it does not wobble in the pin hole at all.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> Just took a picture of the hitch hole on my Excursion... I'm assuming this is what you are seeing??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your using a pin that has one end bent, there is _sometimes _a flat in the bend area that can cause this deformation on the pin hole. I started noticing this in my hitch and switched to a straight locking pin and the deformation has not progressed. I also bought a new standard pin that does not have a flat in the bend area. I was looking for a picture of one with a flat but cant find one now. Here is what i use now.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone who tows much should use a straight thru pin like Sayonara has shown. A pin with a curve in it will wear the hole quickly..

Carey


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> I was looking for a picture of one with a flat but cant find one now. Here is what i use now.


That is the same one that we have. Cheap and sturdy.

Lynne


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lynne in MD said:


> I was looking for a picture of one with a flat but cant find one now. Here is what i use now.


That is the same one that we have. Cheap and sturdy.

Lynne
[/quote]
I used the same one. Don't need it anymore.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> I was looking for a picture of one with a flat but cant find one now. Here is what i use now.


That is the same one that we have. Cheap and sturdy.

Lynne
[/quote]
I used the same one. Don't need it anymore.








[/quote]

LoL

By the way Nathan. I delivered in Ft McCloed yesterday... It started raining at about 3am in Lethbridge and kept it up to Ft McCloed. Was just a horrible day.. Decided to try again next time to see Head Smashed In... Of course as I crossed the US border the sun came out...

I just got me one to Red Deer, Ab so will try again next week.. Will be taking the same route thru Sweet Grass..

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Shame the weather didn't cooperate. There's always another time though...


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> Just took a picture of the hitch hole on my Excursion... I'm assuming this is what you are seeing??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what is happening to mine. I have 120k miles on her and at least a quarter of those are trailering. Thank you for posting that picture, my camera is acting up!
I am going to try the straight pin idea and hope that slows the growth, otherwise I am assuming I may need to replace the hitch.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Actually having the hole a lil worn wont hurt nothing.. But it will make more noise while towing from the slop. Check the hitch a few times a season for cracks in welds and around the pin hole.. Many, many hitches have some slop in the pin hole from people using curved pins..

Carey


----------

